
The Upstanding Desk - grosales
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/sccarmichael/the-upstanding-desk
======
mrinterweb
I recently put together a great sit stand desk at home for considerably less
than other alternatives. The desk looks good and functions perfectly.

Product list:

* desk base unit ($479): [http://heightadjustableworktable.com/index.php/manual-modtab...](http://heightadjustableworktable.com/index.php/manual-modtable-base.html)

* table top ($79.99 - I treated the table top with polyurethane): [http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/50106773/](http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/50106773/)

* monitor stand ($21.26): [http://www.monoprice.com/Product?c_id=108&cp_id=10828&cs_id=...](http://www.monoprice.com/Product?c_id=108&cp_id=10828&cs_id=1082808&p_id=5970&seq=1&format=2)

* mat for standing ($53.99 - optional but highly recommended): [http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003BYRDK2/ref=oh_details_o...](http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003BYRDK2/ref=oh_details_o07_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1)

Total: $580.25 (with mat: $634.24)

Here's a picture of the finished product:
[http://imgur.com/UW8CvWz](http://imgur.com/UW8CvWz)

------
mfkp
The $200 price point seems a bit steep. I have the feeling I could build
something similar for half the price using standard Ikea parts.

~~~
jordan0day
You're not wrong, but like many of these sorts of things, how much is your
time worth?

This sort of "I could do it myself, cheaper" reaction is pretty common for a
lot of things posted on hn. I think it's natural for people (and especially
hackers) to have this sort of reaction, I think we must be a lot better at
analyzing dollar figures than time investments.

And frankly, it's not a _bad_ impulse to have. We're not all generating income
every waking moment. People _do_ have free time they can use to build things
for fun.

I'm not even really that big a fan of this design (doesn't really seem to have
the ability to switch to sitting without disassembly), but I just don't like
seeing things pooh-pooh'd because they cost more than something some of us
could do ourselves.

~~~
Zelphyr
For me, its not a matter of pooh-pooh'ing it because it costs more than
something I could do myself. It's more like; damn! $200?! I don't really want
to do it myself so I _would_ pay for it but definitely NOT at that price
point!

------
WimLeers
No ability to switch between sitting and standing? No thanks.

Sitting all day is bad. But so is standing. Switching between both is best.

~~~
pgrote
Are there any studies demonstrating this? I've always wondered about the long
term effects of standing at >4 hours at time.

~~~
stronglikedan
Varicose veins, for one. I think it messes up your feet too, but that's what
the standing mat is for.

------
upstandingdesk
Hi all, I'm one of the creators of the project! We love to get feedback, and
because we've got 21 days of funding lined up we might add tiers based on your
comments. Please let us know what you'd like to see!

Thanks,

Sam

------
gatekeepr
It wiggles from left to right. You can see it from 1:44. The monitor
constantly wiggles when the guy is using his mouse. This is bad design.

~~~
cowpow
Not sure how useful it will be for gamers.

------
bradfa
MultiTable makes the ModTable with a manual crank for about $650 including a
"large" tabletop. We have a bunch of these in my office and they are awesome.
You can get discounted rates when buying more than 1 direct (but they also
sell on Amazon).

$200 for this Kickstarter isn't a horrible price but you don't need to spend
thousands to get a very good standing desk.

~~~
upstandingdesk
Totally true, we just figured since a lot of people already have a desk this
would let them keep it!

------
benrhughes
The problem with all of the standing desk additions I've seen is that there's
no way they'll fit 3 large monitors. I got bored of trying to convince work to
buy me a sit/stand, so I built this:

[https://www.flickr.com/x/t/0094009/photos/benrhughes/1082833...](https://www.flickr.com/x/t/0094009/photos/benrhughes/10828337133/)

Total cost about AU$40. I have a stool for the rare occasions I want to sit.

I've been using it for 4+ months and it has been brilliant.

------
upstandingdesk
Bah, censored by commenting limits!

Totally true that you could make one out of IKEA parts, we just wanted to
build an option for people who didn't have the desire/tools to do it
themselves. And we wanted to keep costs as low as possible too so lots of
people could have access!

Thanks for the feedback, all, please keep it coming and share the link if you
know anybody who might like one!

------
jcutrell
I have a standing desk, and this is a fantastic idea. My wife and I are moving
into our first home together.

My only qualm: it looks a bit like lincoln logs or tinker toys. We would
probably paint it, but the links kind of stand out. Makes it feel a bit like a
woodshop.

Perhaps some customized sides would make it look a bit more streamlined?
Certainly would cost a bit more though.

~~~
upstandingdesk
Totally agree, we wanted to keep the price low to let people like you
customize it to their workspace. It's really hard to match color so we wanted
to stay away from custom paint jobs.

~~~
jcutrell
Good call.

I'm probably still gonna be in for one either way. Maybe we can work together
to figure out the "sleek" upsell? :)

------
felixgallo
wish these guys all the success in the world, but this is radically cheaper,
high quality, and works great from personal first hand experience:

[http://iamnotaprogrammer.com/Ikea-Standing-desk-
for-22-dolla...](http://iamnotaprogrammer.com/Ikea-Standing-desk-
for-22-dollars.html)

------
kolev
Standing up reduces typing precision by 20-30% and puts pressure on your
spine. Best would be your body to be at 135 degrees. I've tried Asian
squatting style and it's actually pretty good - I dare to do this only at home
though.

------
jseliger
This is tangential, but I have a Geekdesk
([http://geekdesk.com/](http://geekdesk.com/)) and would find it very hard to
go back to a normal sitting desk.

------
anonymousDan
Looks great, but can't see a price anywhere? One minor thing I've noticed from
my own hacked together setup is that I prefer having the mouse 1-2 inches
lower than the keyboard.

~~~
r00fus
The minimum pledge is $200 for the actual desk, $25 if you are willing to cut
your own pieces.

Seems a bit steep, but then again, it's got some nice thought and design
behind it. Before I back, I'd want to measure my desk(s) and see if the
heights they offer would provide good work positioning for me (using
boxes/phonebooks)

------
tobinharris
I totally LOVE the idea, seems far easier and more 'reversible' than buying a
dedicated desk.

Big problem for me is it would look a bit naff with our glass desks and iMacs.
Can you make a sexy version :) ?

T

~~~
upstandingdesk
We're considering Lucite as a premium option. Or alumin(i)um. Your thoughts?

~~~
tobinharris
Yes, both good would be better for our office.

------
tmikaeld
For me it wouldn't work since i need to rest my arms on the desk and there
would be too little space to do that.

~~~
upstandingdesk
Go for the double-wide!

~~~
wnissen
Note that the "double wide" is not twice as wide. 29" vs. 38" is less than one
third wider. It is a great idea, though, as long as it's sturdy.

------
joshcrowder
I was about to moan about it being US only but then I found the $25 pledge to
build your own! Much better. Backed!.

